# baby head down at 26 weeks?



## Gracey&bump

i was looking through my notes and in the presentation part
it says baby is 'ceph' 

is it normal for her to be head down at 26weeks, or is that too early? 
when i was at the appointment, the doctor mentioned nothing about it.


----------



## jenny_wren

it's a good thing ... babies move so much
that it doesn't matter until you're much
further along which is why he probs didn't
mention it :thumbup:

xxx​


----------



## lilmama

My baby has been head down and close to cervix since week 18 and has stayed that way luckily. It's nothing to cause for concern.


----------



## Lauraxamy

My little girl turned head down at 24 weeks and stayed there until she came out, my midwife never commented on her turning at that stage so must be ok :D


----------



## Gracey&bump

thankyou everyone :flower:


----------



## Embo

My baba has been head down from the begining and its not been an issue apparently its better if they are head down as, they are less likely to turn breech as the more time goes on the less room they have to move around so your are probably 99% certain to have a natural birth, unless other complications of course x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yep.. i'm like a day ahead of you hehe, and she's head down too :)
xxxx


----------



## LolaAnn

its totally fine doesn't matter what position they are in at that stage :D xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Like the others have said it's nothing to worry about.. My LO was breech at 20 weeks.. Transverse at 28 but is now head down.. I might be wrong but I don't think position is important intill 37 weeks x x x


----------



## Natasha2605

My lazy little one goes up and down as she chooses. Been head down for a while now though :)As the others have said it's perfectly fine xx


----------



## Jayandbabygir

Its fine babe like everyone else had said. Kayla was head down at 26 weeks found out at my scan :)) She was an early bird lol. 

She also enaged early as well think that was more down to me being on the birthing ball and doing alot of walking towards the end and then she came 5 days early!! xx


----------



## baby.moo

my doctor never tells me what position my baby is in but im guessing the baby turned around about a week ago because im feeling more kicks up towards my ribs and less hard kicks on my bladder..should be normal =]


----------



## Gracey&bump

Jayandbabygir said:


> Its fine babe like everyone else had said. Kayla was head down at 26 weeks found out at my scan :)) She was an early bird lol.
> 
> She also enaged early as well think that was more down to me being on the birthing ball and doing alot of walking towards the end and then she came 5 days early!! xx

i'll definately be buying a birthing ball later on then :winkwink:
haha.

Thankyou everyone! :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

ooh i need a birthin ball!
i do lots of walking already so i hope he comes 5 days early for me too!x


----------

